# Farm semi insurance



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm sure quite a few of y'all use semi's on your farms.
I've been looking at a few 335/337 Peterbilt single axles but am not willing to pay commercial insurance rates.
Couldn't this be insured as personal or farm use only?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sure, if you fall under the right classification....not sure if you do. But irregardless, it's pricey...mine is 1700 a year


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking truck BTW....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This is one where you just need to make a few calls and see what your insurer (or a different one) can do for you.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Indiana I insure and plate my semi as farm only. $300/year for liability with like 2 million in coverage.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here a Pa Farm Plate would probably have registration fees and insurance about half the cost of commercial . A farm license exemption (Sticker on door no plate ) would probably bring insurance down to $300


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Farm plates here went up to 42.00 per year and semi insurance is cheap for farm trucks mine run around 700.00 a year .Now put apportioned plates on then insurance goes to 7500 -9000 per year and plates are 1500.00


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine runs about 2k a year for truck and trailer


----------



## deewar (Sep 13, 2021)

Hawk40 said:


> I'm sure quite a few of y'all use semi's on your farms.
> I've been looking at a few 335/337 Peterbilt single axles but am not willing to pay commercial insurance rates.
> Couldn't this be insured as personal or farm use only?


which insurance do you have chosen then, I am also thinking to insured and thinking to go for commercial insurance as there's little difference in both insurance here


----------

